# What can of IPA and hops for first brew?



## bmarshall (29/7/13)

Im a big craft beer drinker. I spend about $100 to $150 a month! I want to start brewing my own to save my wallet. I love the NZ big hoppy beers like liberty brewing yakima monster, epic armagedon IPA and 8 wired hopwired. I also like west coast style IPAs such as green flash wc ipa, holgate roadtrip and boatrocker alpha queen.
My question is what brand of extract and what type of hops would replicate these flavors for my k&k brew?


----------



## Yob (29/7/13)

Simcoe, Citra, mosaic, centennial, cascade, Chinook, mate...there are loads

Not sure about which extract to use though.. Where abouts are you located?


----------



## timmi9191 (29/7/13)

Hello bmarshall, welcome to he forum. Wow a big question start off with.

My advice would to start off by understanding the how's and what's of kits, extracts and hops before diving into a big hoppy ipa. For example you're asking about extracts and kits - they are different. You also don't ask which yeast would work best- yeast is one of if not the biggest factor.

But if you're brave and want to dive straight in, check the recipe data base for ipa recipes. 

Good luck


----------



## bmarshall (29/7/13)

Thanks guys.
Im in berwick.
Ill probably go to the shop in boronia for my supplies. Ill aske a few questions there.


----------



## Three Sheets (29/7/13)

bmarshall said:


> Im a big craft beer drinker. I spend about $100 to $150 a month! I want to start brewing my own to save my wallet. I love the NZ big hoppy beers like liberty brewing yakima monster, epic armagedon IPA and 8 wired hopwired. I also like west coast style IPAs such as green flash wc ipa, holgate roadtrip and boatrocker alpha queen.
> My question is what brand of extract and what type of hops would replicate these flavors for my k&k brew


I was spending more than that, which is a worry in itself, but Bmarshall we have similar motivations and tastes. I've not tried the ones you've mentioned but I'm an IPA man. Really enjoy Hop Hog from Fremantle. Will follow your posts with interest.


----------



## Yob (29/7/13)

When still brewing Kits and Bits, I had this as almost a base recipe that I would then experiment with hops on

1 x Coopers APA Can o Goo
1kg DME
.25kg Wheat malt Extract
.2 Dextrose (Could do without the dex for an IPA)

Boil 400g of the DME in 4 lt and add (for example) 20g Simcoe for 10 minutes + 10g Citra at flame out. Strain into fermenter with the rest of the fermentables.

At a gravity of about 10*15*-20 dry hop with hops the other way round, 20 Citra and 10 Simcoe, Cold Crash when at final gravity + 4 days.

:icon_drool2:

ed: gravity


----------



## bmarshall (30/7/13)

Hop hog on tap is a life changing moment.
Its the beer i use to get my mates off that terrible mainstream stuff.


----------



## Scottye (30/7/13)

Hey bmashall
I haven't tried any of those beers so take my advice with a grain of salt. 
I have used the Coopers IPA(hopped extract) kit three times and all of these were very satisfying craft beers.
As for NZ hops I dry hopped one of these brews with 50g of Moteuka and it was pretty good.
For Australian grown hops I hopped one with Ella, short boils 10g @ 7mins, 15g @ 3 mins and 25g dry hopped this was very good.

As an aside I am currently drinking an IPA made with unhoped extract using both Stella and Moteuka and this one is excellent.

:beerbang:


----------



## froidy (9/8/13)

I am really enjoying the Coopers IPA with Cascade dry hopping at the moment  Fermented at 18deg comes out tasting almost as good as crafty beers  I normally use 1kg DME, 200g Dextrose and Safale S04 yeast.


----------



## Bentnose (10/8/13)

My next beer will be Coopers IPA kit, 500g light crystal malt (soaked for 30mins in 70 degree water) 250g malto dextrin, currently thinking 500g light DME and 500g dextrose ( may alter this to a greater proportion of DME). Take wort from crystal soaking to the boil, add 30g of Nelson Sauvin hops 10 minutes, then another 30g at flame out. I'll run this through my sanitised coffee plunger to filter out the hops, ferment as usual about a 23L batch. These are big NZ hops you may be interested in.


----------



## ando1712 (10/8/13)

I reckon the Coopers IPA kit is the best option here. I use it for an American IPA, add a Kilo of Caramalt or Amber Malt, add 20g Chinook(pine) Boiled for 15 minutes & 15 Cascade(citrus) straight into the fermenter & 100g Corn Syrup.

The biggest problem when starting out brewing is patience. Most tins will say you can drink it in two weeks. I wouldn't go near it for two months & even then try & keep half the batch for > 4 months

All the hops mentioned in the above posts will be fine, Galaxy is another good one.

If you're in Berwick Narre Brew Supplies are close, have a decent range & are reasonably priced.

For the Hops I get mine online from Grain & Grape. Excellent range & free postage.


----------



## Bax (13/8/13)

Thanking you, going to give this a shot on the weekend.




Yob said:


> 1 x Coopers APA Can o Goo
> 1kg DME
> .25kg Wheat malt Extract
> .2 Dextrose (Could do without the dex for an IPA)
> ...


----------



## bmarshall (19/8/13)

So i have:
Can of blackrock APA and can of golden ale.
150g crystal grain.
Brewblend extra malt booster #20 1kg.
Beer kit converter pale ale #76 1kg.
2 x 5g yeast packs from cans.
11g ale yeast.
15g cascade.
15g amarillo.

I would obviously need more hops for an IPA.

Should i mix all the yeast togeather or just use one variety of yeast only?

Should i use both cans and both bags of the light malt extract?

Any recipe ideas using these ingrediants would be very helpfull.

Cheers


----------



## Bentnose (19/8/13)

What batch size would this be bmarshall?


----------



## bmarshall (19/8/13)

21-23l


----------



## nicktron (19/8/13)

Ditch the yeast that comes with the cans, the 11g ale yeast is all you need for a 23l batch.


----------



## Bentnose (20/8/13)

Bmarshall, I'd use one of the kits, the beer kit converter, the crystal grain and I would boil one of the hop additions for 10-15minutes and the other at flame out, then sieve or strain it into the fermenter (sanitise the sieve/strainer first). This should get you a beer of around 4.5% to 5%, I'd say. If you want it any stronger then add some of the malt booster, about 500g should add another 1% or so to the alcohol figure. Follow nicktron's advice on the yeast.


----------



## ash2 (20/8/13)

Have a look at Coopers website,i did their Hop Slam IPA,which is in the How to Brew section.Have only had 1 bottle after 2 weeks fermenting but it has a lot of protenial. :kooi:


----------



## Takasonfletcher (23/8/13)

I just went out and bought some Hop Hog, :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: !!!

Yes a life changing moment!!! 

Challenge, to make something that resembles this at some point!

First time brewer, I have my first batch of Coopers Lager (Came with the kit) on day 6 of fermentation, smells great tastes like very watery Beer hahah not expecting much for the first but will be dedicating my efforts to an IPA that, if, is half the quality of this Hop Hog I will be a VERY happy man, 

will be keen to get some tips from those who are able to brew something close to that IPA please share your knowledge!

Cheers :beer:


----------



## bmarshall (24/8/13)

Iv decided to go with 1 x blackrock APA and 1 x blackrock golden ale can, 500g - 1kg LDME, DRY 97 yeast. Hops?
I have 110g each of citra, cent, mosaic, galaxy & 15g each of cascade and amarillo.
Id like an IPA of between 50 - 70 ibu.
How much hops will i need to get my ibu figure?
Cheers.


----------



## Three Sheets (25/8/13)

Takasonfletcher said:


> I just went out and bought some Hop Hog, :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: !!!
> 
> Yes a life changing moment!!!
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard for the search for the Holy Grail. I am on a quest for a Hop Hog replica and am enjoying the adventure so far.


----------



## jzabski (25/8/13)

Takasonfletcher said:


> I just went out and bought some Hop Hog, :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: !!!
> 
> Yes a life changing moment!!!
> 
> ...


I finally made myself an AG Hop Hog clone and it is almost as awesome as the real thing! Death by hops please.


----------



## bmarshall (26/8/13)

Yeh i think its won 5 or 6 australian beer awards.
You wana try yakima monster from liberty brewing or west coast ipa from green flash. A bit more bitter and hoppy than hop hog but similar flavor.

I have decided on 15g each of mosaic, citra, galaxy @ 10 min and 15g each of amarillo and cascade @ 5 or 6 days.
Not sure this will be hopy enough as a few ipa's on here have 150+gms of hops.


----------



## Takasonfletcher (27/8/13)

jzabski said:


> I finally made myself an AG Hop Hog clone and it is almost as awesome as the real thing! Death by hops please.


Can you post your recipe so I can have a go?

Cheers


----------



## bmarshall (31/8/13)

Pic of first brew.

Hope there's enough hops for an IPA


----------



## DU99 (31/8/13)

do you have the spreadsheet from kit/extracts..run it thru there


----------



## bmarshall (31/8/13)

Yeh.
Worked out about 60ish IBU inc hoped cans.

I cant see any yeast activity yet!
I pitched it at about 10:30 this morn.

Is there any issue with using two different types of yeast in the one wort?


----------



## DU99 (31/8/13)

Give it time,i haven't some start for at least 24hrs..


----------



## bmarshall (1/9/13)

Stii no sign of fermentation!
My SG was 1.058.
Would this be too high for 1 pack of yeast?
Im going to pitch another pack.


----------



## Phillo (1/9/13)

Didn't you say you were using BRY-97?

That's a notorious slow starter mate, some have reported 48hrs.


----------



## unclebarrel (1/9/13)

Yeah, I have had BRY-97 take two days to start up.......but when it did........ WHOOSHKA !!! SHe went off !
Be patient.


----------



## bmarshall (1/9/13)

Sweet. Thanks guys.
I have already pitched a pack of nottingham!


----------

